# Cheval Mirror Armoire Jewelry Box Saand Alone



## Woodworker8 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am looking for Plans for making a Cheval Mirror Jewelry Box witch is a Stand alone. It is a Full leangth Mirror. I look at the at JC Penney.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

My wife wants me to build her this, so I'm going to use it as an excuse to buy a table saw.

http://store.clarkstreethome.com/antique-black-cheval-jewelry-wardrobe-p1756.aspx

I know it's not plans, but maybe you can use the given dimensions and the picture to scale it.


----------

